# Facebook Links - automatische Nutzung von Bildern einer Website



## JamesT (26. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage, weil ich im Moment bei einem Problem nicht weiterkomme. Ich habe eine Website von der auch eine Fanseite betrieben wird, auf dieser Website werden regelmäßig Neuigkeiten gepostet, die wir dann auch bei Facebook reinstellen.

Zu jeder Neuigkeit wird dann auch der Link gepostet. Dabei stellt Facebook ja die Funktion zur Verfügung automatisch Bilder von der Seite anzubieten.

Problem ist, das bei uns keines der Bilder angezeigt wird.

Als kleine Vorablösung habe ich jetzt ein festes Logo mit folgendem Code in jeder Seite eingebunden:


```
<meta property="og:image" content="http://www.xyz.org/globe.jpg"/>
```

Allerdings möchte ich dies gern wieder rausnehmen um die News richtig mit einem individuellen Bild anzuzeigen. 

Jetzt meine Frage an euch, hat jemand hiermit schon Erfahrung oder das gleiche Problem?

Ein Bild ist auf unserer Seite ganz normal eingebunden:


```
<img style="border: 1px solid black;" title="Gruppe" alt="Gruppe" src="upload/902_Neuigkeiten/Gruppe_Jever.jpg" height="259" width="389" />
```

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

JamesT


----------



## CPoly (26. April 2011)

Benutzt ihr denn irgendein CMS? Da kann man bestimmt für jede Seite dieses Meta Tag mit unterschiedlichem Inhalt einfügen.


----------



## JamesT (26. April 2011)

Benutzen wir, allerdings sind oft auch mehrere Bilder im Artikel und man kann nicht pauschal sagen, Bild nummer 1 ist immer das was wir für Facebook nehmen wollen.

Ist es denn das beste Vorgehen Bilder die Facebook finden soll, wie folgt im Head einzubauen:?


```
<link rel="image_src" href="http://www.website.com/images/logo.jpg " />
```

Und vorallem kann ich da auch mehrere Bilder reinpacken?

Thx

JamesT


----------



## CPoly (26. April 2011)

So weit ich weiß nimmt Facebook nur ein einziges. Aber vielleicht weiß jemand mehr.


----------



## ComFreek (26. April 2011)

> Und vorallem kann ich da auch mehrere Bilder reinpacken?


Ich glaube auch wie CPoly, dass Facebook nur 1 unterstützt.

Allerdings kann man zwischen den einzelnen Bildern wählen. Postet ihr denn den Link selber, oder ein Skript?


----------



## m0dpad (26. April 2011)

Der OpenGraph - Tag ist doch genau dazu da, dass du selbst bestimmen kannst welches Bild von Facebook genommen werden soll. Je nach dem was du für ein CMS benutzt sollte das kein Problem sein, den entsprechenden Tag zu der jeweiligen News zu setzen.


----------



## JamesT (27. April 2011)

@m0dpad: Weisst du ob man mehrere gleiche Tags nutzen kann? Beispielsweise den für das image?


----------



## SCIPIO-AEMILIANUS (27. April 2011)

Facebook nimmt anscheinend grundsätzlich bei allen Tags nur den ersten Vorschlag.
Lediglich beim Bild hat man anschließend die Auswahl zwischen den in den Tags vorgeschlagenen Bildern.


----------

